# DIY Cat Treats/Toys



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Anyone know some?

I'm volunteering at this shelter, and the cats there look so bored! The staff there are really friendly, they actually let young kids to volunteer.. There are these 4 kittens sharing this cage and this gray and white tabby who are just so playful! 

My parents have me $15 but that won't cut it, I want to help all the cats there. I was thinking of healthy snacks, perhaps out of banana and just a small amount of meat? I know they're strictly carnivores, but they get their plants in their prey's stomach in the wild. 

Toys or treats?


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I know our local shelter loves it when we drop off scrap fleece, because they make it into cat toys. That might be something to look into. If you have a freecycle in your area, you could also post looking for scrap fabric, or unwanted cat items for the shelter.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I'll ask them once I go there again. A freecycle? Nope, never heard one here. :/ Do you know what your shelter does to the fleece?


----------



## jag14 (Sep 23, 2012)

You could get some large beads and hang them from the cages. That would be cheap. Where I work, we get miles of string. My linen arrives bundled with cotton strings. We throw away a small trashbag full every day. Bells would be cheap too from a craft store or the crafts section at walmart.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Isn't that a choking hazard? I don't want them to suffocate. :/

I already made a toy out of clean old clothes, I saw a video on Youtube.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I've seen sparkly pom poms used as toys in the humane society:


----------



## ismintis (Jun 23, 2013)

As far as treats go, at my LPS they have 99 cent grass plants. All you do is sprits them with water everyday and it grows. Cats and I think dogs too eat grass to help their digestive track. It's also fun for them to eat. 

I volunteer at my local humane society strictly for cats. Some of the older ones weren't getting adopted because they seemed lazy and not affectionate. But that was because they get scared not being in a home environment. So one day I brought in some cat nip and played with the older cats until they were bouncing off the walls. Lots of kids came in to play with me and got the attention of their parents. I think two older cats got adopted that day too.  
I think it's fun to try and help the adoption process, and see animals go to nice homes.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks, and I'll try!

Also, I plan to do just that.  I made plenty of toys, for the young to the elderly. I was thinking of treats in a paper ball that's crumpled? Or maybe some "cookies" of wheat flour, catnip, and some fish or chicken?


----------



## ismintis (Jun 23, 2013)

In my experience of dealing with many cats, wheat isn't good for them. Their digestive systems aren't designed to handle carbohydrates such as grains and vegetables. Yes in a small amount veggies are okay, but cats aren't omnivores. They don't even drink much water because they are supposed to get most of it from the meat they eat from another animal. 
Also, you might be at risk for a cat to have loose/bloody stools or throwing up a lot. This is because each cat has a different tolerance to grains and the such. One of my cats Micah, has had many dietary problems because of pet store food that contains too much of icky processed blec and too much grain. 

I would instead try just cat nip toys or cheap wet food such as Tiki Cat or Natural Balance. Be sure to ask the employees if it's okay to feed the cats certain foods in case of allergic reactions and other health issues a cat may have.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh, my. :0 And yes, I remember.

Do the clothing toys have anything wrong with them? I seriously don't want anyone to get hurt. :/


----------



## ismintis (Jun 23, 2013)

I think the clothing toys are fine  Just make sure there are no buttons or loose strings that the cats can eat...my other cat Milo seems to eat everything D: 

Another interesting fact, (I seem to know too much about cats sorry) is that some cats like my Milo can smell a product in plastic. It's called 'tallow' that is made out of rendered animal fat. It is not a very known thing or even scientifically proven; but too many cats seem to eat plastic bags and wrappers. So I would keep a look out for plastic wrappers of any kind that people leave around at the shelter just in case. I hope this has helped!


----------



## ismintis (Jun 23, 2013)

And I forgot to read the very first post, but just to clarify...cats may eat the stomach of their prey but it doesn't mean they eat the plants. 
A mouse for example is manly herbivorous, so its stomach content is just fermented vegetable matter. It is a mix of bacteria (symbiotic) and fatty acids (volatile). This can help aid in the management of the cat's own intestinal flora, and might contribute a little to the cats energy source. But it will lose ninety percent of its energy because it has moved up a trophic level, so it doesn't add very much energy. Just thought that might be interesting to know as well since I am a biology nerd...


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Cooked chicken (no seasonings) are also a good treat for cats.

LTB, I have some scrap fleece that i could possibly send your way if you want it. I have some patterns and that will catch their attention, and colors that will catch potential adopters' eyes to draw attention to the cats.  let me know.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks for the information about the prey's belly! I hardly search up cats' and their behaviors, usually only their breeds and history of the specifics. ^^"

Thanks, Skye! My parents won't want me to tell people my address just to help the shelter, but I made around 14 toys so that should be okay!  It's quite small, so it should be okay.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I know how that goes.


----------



## Beezu (Mar 9, 2013)

my cat LOVES pipecleaners. i bend the very ends over so they arent sharp and then just wrap it around my finger so its a coil. 

ive never met a cat who didnt enjoy playing with a pipecleaner.


----------



## Beezu (Mar 9, 2013)

also you could make felt fishes with loose catnip in the middle

do you crochet? there are TONS of patterns for cat toys if you crochet. even if you dont know very much about crochet.

i crochet simple cat beds for my local shelters


----------

